# Mendelssohn's "Unfinished" symphony No. 6 C-Major I. Allegro + II. Andante cantabile



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

*Mendelssohn's "Unfinished" symphony No. 6 C-Major I. Allegro + II. Andante cantabile*

In the beginning of the year I discovered a symphony fragment of about 80 measures in full score (till 2:25) and some sketches for the second theme, the end of the exposition and 2 sketches for the development by Mendelssohn from the year 1844 in Frankfurt which fascinated me so much that I made an attempt to complete it.

I finally made it also to complete the beautiful second movement sketch from Mendelssohn to a whole Andante movement of about 14 minutes. 
The first 2:50 minutes are based on a full melody sketch with various hints to the accompaniement by Mendelssohn.After orchestrating this I continued with a new middle part with various themes with each increasing in strength and coming to a dramatic climax with an appassionate fugato.
After this various variations of Mendelssohn's beautiful Andante theme follow until a recapitulation of the beginning. The movement ends with a most tender final variation.

The recording was made with Finale and NotePerformer and is best heard with some good headphones:

I.Allegro

http://www.gerdprengel.de/Mendelssohn_unfinished_symphony1.mp3
http://www.gerdprengel.de/Symphony_in_C_Allegro.pdf

II. Andante cantabile

http://www.gerdprengel.de/Mendelssohn_unfinished_symphony_Andante.mp3
http://www.gerdprengel.de/Mendelssohn_unfinished_symphony_Andante.pdf

I hope you will enjoy it ...

Gerd


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Interesting. It is discussed in an article available at JSTOR.


----------

